# Adderall vs Ritalin



## European_guy

Ive been using adderall a few times (i dont have ADHD or anything, just to have fun without alcohol at private parties). I realy liked the social effects the drug gave me, will I feel basicly the same thing if I use Ritalin? Cos i cant find any adderall, only a bunch of people selling ritalin.

Some say adderall is more menthal, while ritalin is more like ephedra. Any thoughts?

More speed to the children !!!! (so people like me can buy it)


----------



## sonic

They're pretty similar. I find that adderal gives me more of a rush than ritalin. Although ritalin gives me plenty energy and a clear head. You should definately try ritalin, I dont think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## RyanM

wow I like you already

yeah adderall is better but ritalin is still very good but you should snort the ritalin seriously ask every one snorting ritalin is Way better than just swallowing it

yep yep take the ritalin don't be like 'no I want adderall not ritalin' don't worry about it you will like ritalin just as much

Have funnnn my little speedy friend


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

*WEEeo0eweaoss bub>*

Ritalin is methylphenidare, a backbone to amphetamines, which include methylamphetamine, dextroamphetamine, and (d)(l)amphetamine. Adderall is (d)(l)ampehtamine, a psychostimulant that is superior to methylphenidate. IMO, Adderall is my fa


----------



## geetered

well i like Adderall better... Ritalin has a bad comedown and it reminds me of 7th grade when i was going out with a retarded girl that would give them to me a lot.

just my opinion.


----------



## European_guy

Ok so its like adderall give you more of a physical rush but they give about the same menthal effects? And ritalin has a worse comedown? Right?


----------



## MishaRZA

Adderall makes you feel like a million bucks.


----------



## European_guy

I know that smartass I was wondering about ritalin and how it compares.


----------



## nmplbi02

I snorted 40mg of methylphenidate (Ritalin) last night and found it to give me clarity in thought, a noticable euphoria and a surplus of energy. I would say it was similar to snorting one of the Adderall XR 30mg, though I much prefer Adderall as the high seems a little more euphoric and "focused". What I mean by focused is, I found that while on Ritalin I was attentive to people's voices when they talked but I would just stare off into space or look all over the place. On Adderall (or cocaine) I find that I will make direct eye contact when I talk to people.

Like everyone else has said, If you get your hands on some methylphenidate, try it out. You won't be dissappointed...as long as you're not expecting it to be exactly like Adderall.


----------



## 247

ive never tried adderal but ive snorted ritalin a number of times when i was out of coke.

it have a bit less euphoria than coke but you get the same energy from it, not the same rush though.

and yeah i would recommend snorting it, start with like 60-70mg, myfirst time i snorted 30mg as eeryone on this board told me to and felt absolutely nothing.


----------



## RyanM

^ yep I started with 20mg,liked how it didn't burn or taste bad,did around 70mg+ very very good

I don't know why but for some reason snorting ritalin seems Way better than snorting adderall even though adderall is stronger


----------



## Hessel R.K.

I cant believe you guys!  Ritalin doesn't even compare to adderall.  Adderall is a real amphetamine salt, ritalin is like coffee or something.  At least imo.


----------



## Lola96

I like to snort Ritalin before drinking. It ensures that my drunk will be a happy and energetic experience versus tired and sad.
Adderall doesn't require an additional drug to make it worthwhile. It's enjoyable in and of itself.


----------



## KaNdii kiSses

IMO I think that Adderall is much better. But if what you have is Ritalin then you should most definitly snort it. Have fun!!


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

People enjoy methylphenidate more than a mixture of amphetamine salts? Never thought that I would hear that. Ritalin is just a backbone to amphetamines. Thats like comparing ephedra to pseudoephedrine!


----------



## C@NDYMAN

Ive never done Adderall but i do Amphetamine(d/l) 

I can't say Ritalin feels like Amphetamine... for me Ritalin feels exactlty the same as Cocaine, only milder..

I also read an article about Ritalin vs Cocaine and it did almost EXACTLY the same in the brains

but i absolutly don't like the comedown from Rit/Coke 
so il stick to the Amphetamines :D

especially MDMA 8)


----------



## 247

^^yeah the effects of ritalin and cocaine (when snorted and, so i hear, injected) are remarkably similar. ritalin just lacks the rush of cocaine and is, as you say, a bit milder with the euphoria. 

n yeah the comedowns are a REAL bitch unless ur *heavily* sedated on benzos or opiates.


----------



## paradoxcycle

247 said:
			
		

> *^^yeah the effects of ritalin and cocaine (when snorted and, so i hear, injected) are remarkably similar. ritalin just lacks the rush of cocaine and is, as you say, a bit milder with the euphoria.
> 
> n yeah the comedowns are a REAL bitch unless ur *heavily* sedated on benzos or opiates. *



I think you should but a disclaimer on all your posts from now on since you huffed duster just because some other moron recommended it.


----------



## European_guy

Adderall didnt give me any comedown at all, is it possible that it wasnt adderall i got? I read that it was only sold in the US. However whatever it was it was good and I didnt feel any comedown. I only took 20 mg though, but it gave me a good "high". I dont feel like i need more than that at any given time.


----------



## 247

paradoxcycle said:
			
		

> *I think you should but a disclaimer on all your posts from now on since you huffed duster just because some other moron recommended it.    *



he didnt even recommend it, he actually strongly opposed the use of duster.


----------



## blase deviant

Ritalin feels different for me than people say it does (I'm on an SSRI though, and I heard ritalin/concerta interact far more strongly with ssris than amphetamines do, which barely interact at all, if at all), I liked it, but then again, I felt like shit the next day, far more so than with Adderall.

So yeah, Adderall.


----------



## mrsumone

I had a very harsh come down off adderall, but that was probably cuz i took 100mg for my first try at it... and had also smoked some ice beforehand... I have also done ritalin and didnt like it very much. Would definently recommend adderall opposed to ritalin... I'm definently gonna need more adderall before school starts on monday. I feel alot more social on adderall and ill need that monday. First day of high school... damn this sucks... Luckily adderall will assist me


----------



## European_guy

And you dont feel social on Ritalin?


----------



## Chronic_citizen

i was interested in gettin sum adderall for work, to kinda pick me up, make me more focused and confident. im in the hospitality industry and every on those nights that im dealing with stuff and i have no energy or confidence i feel i need somethin. 
Reckon Adderall would do the trick?


----------



## mrsumone

Well the only times that ive done ritalin was when i have been smokin bud. If i had done it by itself i may have been able to tell the effects more clearly, but i have been stoned everytime ive done ritalin. Ill get more and try it.


----------



## irie drops

I was just wondering what a good dose of adderall is. If ministering by snorting. 20mg gel tabs...


----------



## Chronic_citizen

im assuming both adderall and Ritalin are prescription? this may prove difficult since i dont have add.


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

Chronic_citizen said:
			
		

> im assuming both adderall and Ritalin are prescription? this may prove difficult since i dont have add.




prescription & schedule II drugs!

i got a script for methlyphenidate and i have to wait til tomorrow to get the pills the pharmacist said he needed to "authorize" it or something, probably because its in the highest schedule of drugs that are legal to prescribe.


----------



## temporary error

For work or studying, I'd recommend Adderall.  Ritalin is too short acting and you'll be stopping to do a line every 15-20 min.  Methylphen and amphetamines work on the brain in different ways.  One releases all the dopamine, and the other inhibits the re-uptake of dopamine.  (At least, I think that's how it works.  If I'm mistaken, by all means feel free to correct me.)


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

really you need to re-dose on ritalin that often?  it has a much shorter half life than amps?

yeah damn your right, just checked, methylphenidate has a halflife of 2-4 hours and amphetamine is 11-13!


----------



## DarkCode

Fuck Adderal, forget about ritalin, and find yourself some Dexedrine.  You won't be sad or sorry just completely in love. :D


----------



## Oswald

Fail. You can't snort pills. Fail.


----------



## RockWell

How much adderall do you need to take to feel  euphoria ? Today I took two 37.5 mg of diet pills and two 5mg tabs of adderall. Is this alot? I feel like i am smoking much more and I cant eat . It feels like a come down off coke.


----------



## Ntropy

^^ 10mg of Adderall isn't anything, though I'm not sure how the diet pills would affect the Adderall.


----------



## RorerQuaalude714

Although 10 mg of Adderall isn't a high dose at all, the fact that it's combined with 75 mg of phentermine means that cardiac risks are increased. I'd say it's better to keep the two separate.


----------



## RockWell

RorerQuaalude714 said:
			
		

> Although 10 mg of Adderall isn't a high dose at all, the fact that it's combined with 75 mg of phentermine means that cardiac risks are increased. I'd say it's better to keep the two separate.




Thanks, I will do that.


----------



## icecreamtrepan

Ntropy said:
			
		

> ^^ 10mg of Adderall isn't anything, though I'm not sure how the diet pills would affect the Adderall.



10mg would probably be sufficient for a newbie, it's not really a high, but you can definetely tell it's there.

I find Adderall to be more speedy and gives more energy, but that Ritalin/Focalin is more euphoric, still gets the job does speed-wise but not as strong as Adderall. 

And if you give relatively low doses (like lower than 40 mg of adderall) of amps its due respect by not taking huge doses of them, the crash isn't bad. It's not so much a crash for me as just jaw-clenching and dehydration.


----------



## bluecloudsky4

amphetamine's (dexedrine, adderall) get me into a very confident, talkative and pushy frame of being as methylphenidate (concerta, ritali focalin, metadate) makes me paranoid, anxious angry and ocd...i like addy much moreeeey


----------



## wiseco sponsore

Well I would prefer a line of good Meth over Ritalin or Adderall.
I'm gonna side with Adderall though. If you take them orally, this might not matter but the drip from Adderall is sweet kinda like sugar. Ritalin burns like fuck and the drip is like nasty sweaty ass.

Only beef I have with Adderall is the Time release beads. Not too hard to crush I guess though if you put them in a shotglass and use a screwdriver end to crush them.

I really like the 40mg Adderall though, they are pink tabs and are way easier to crush than the beads. Takes probably around 20mg and up to really hit me though.



Overall, i'd take the Adderall.


----------



## StratMan172

Well to me, Adderall and Ritalin are complete opposites. Adderall really stimulates me and gets me to be an outgoing person. Also I generally have anxiety with occasional panic attacks and adderall barely magnifies that in me.

On the other hand, with Ritalin (I actually used concerta but its basically the same) I feel very dull, less social and at higher amounts (around 100 mg worth of concerta, chewed or swallowed normally, it didn't matter) I would get very anxious and get serious fucking panic attacks, raising my heart rate up to 1 fucking 70 and my blood pressure going out the roof but I would also feel extremely euphoric, similar to cocaine (methylphenidate and cocaine are extremely similar in how they work on the brain).


BTW, I am diagnosed with ADD.


----------



## brinyc

*one more thing*

Do you break up ( crush the adderall) so its more like powder or do you leave it how it comes out of the capsule?


----------



## dexis

DarkCode said:
			
		

> Fuck Adderal, forget about ritalin, and find yourself some Dexedrine.  You won't be sad or sorry just completely in love. :D


Well said, by far the best I have tried so far!   What's the highest dose of Dex you've ever seen prescribed, because my doc says he rarely prescribes higher doses than what I'm on.  I've never done cocaine, tried a little once, but whoever compared it to coke is right on.  My doc told me that he has seen studies where they give cocaine addicts Dexadrene, and most of the time they are happy and few go back to coke...until they run out of Dex anyway!
I'm very anxious to try desogxn .  Check out what Wikiped says about it!


----------



## haribo1

I've never come across Adderall. In the UK, the only amphetamine we get is good (they are), old (back to the 1950s!) Dexys Midnight Runners AKA Dexedrine. Little 5mg tablets of dextroamphetamine sulfate. Non of these wierd mixtures of isomers and salts. Just very simple dextroamphetamine sulfate in tiny white tablets. Take 5-6 and off you damn well go.
 Oh, I've had dextromethamphetamine (Desoxyn) before now. I found it no better than dexedrine, just stronger, longer lasting with a nastier crash.
 Of course, for the BLer who has everything, say it with 4MAR. That is THE stimulant of god. As euphoric as dexedrine but 18 hours, no paranoia and virtually no crash. Pity some jerk got the stuff emergancy scheduled back in 1985. It's simple enough to make, but the people who get ephedrine want the biggest market so they make speed with it.


----------



## dexis

*4mar?*

Hi Haribo, 
Please tell me what 4mar is?  I know pharmaceuticals differ from country to country, but I have never heard of that one, unless it is just a diff name.  Thank you!


----------



## haribo1

4 Methyl Aminorex AKA u4euh.


----------



## dexis

haribo1 said:
			
		

> 4 Methyl Aminorex AKA u4euh.


Is this a european precsription drug?  I looked it up and didn't find anything.


----------



## who

4-MAR vault on erowin.


----------



## trichr0me

> well i like Adderall better... Ritalin has a bad comedown and it reminds me of 7th grade when i was going out with a retarded girl that would give them to me a lot.
> 
> just my opinion.




HAHAHAHAHAHHA OMG you just made my entire day 1000 times better, that is the funniest thing I have heard for a long long time on here... hahahha


----------



## bishop912

I would have to say that Adderall is better if you would like to get things done, but ritalin can be fun as well...

I've never snorted ritalin so I can't compare that, but swallowing both seems to be awesome for me..


----------



## NikkiNumberNine

Just as an dosage FYI: I routinely take 10mg of adderall orally when I'm at work dealing with people and it's usually just perfect. I'm up, I have energy, but I'm not so off-my-ass buzzed that people can tell I'm on something. It's not a recreational high and I think for heavy manual work, I'd probably do more. But for a standup sales job, it rocks. 

I've been taking this same dose 1-3 (or sometimes 4) times a week for about two years now. It still works fine. So it really depends on your individual tolerance, how you want to feel, and I think body size. I think 10mg is a good place to start for oral.

I think snorting is less effective. It's never given me much of a rush, and the energy feels less good and is way shorter lasting. 
The drip is sweet, true, but if you snarf up a whole lot, you'll want to check your face carefully before seeing other people, because orange boogers are really not a pretty sight.


----------



## sp0r

C@NDYMAN said:
			
		

> Ive never done Adderall but i do Amphetamine(d/l)
> 
> I can't say Ritalin feels like Amphetamine... for me Ritalin feels exactlty the same as Cocaine, only milder..
> 
> I also read an article about Ritalin vs Cocaine and it did almost EXACTLY the same in the brains
> 
> but i absolutly don't like the comedown from Rit/Coke
> so il stick to the Amphetamines :D
> 
> especially MDMA 8)



Amphetamine(d/l) is adderall. The d/l are the sterioisomers dextroamphetamine and levoamphetamine. Dextroamph is dexedrine. Adderall is simply a micture of street amph )l-amp( and dexedrine. Racemic. Im so d*mn high off ritalin right now i dont like typing cause the keys sound so loud
sp0r


----------



## youknowwhatyoudid

*Ritalin*

I prefer ritalin over the other.  It melts down better and hits you immediately when injected.


----------



## gorgoroth

Adderal is better
Ritalin just has a way better rush, snorted/iv.
But a much less overall 'high'
I prefer dexedrine over both.


----------



## dexedrine

Adderall 'feels' cleaner. It has virtually no side effects (when used properly) and little to no come down. Ritalin can be irritating with some of it's side effects(stomach upset, . The regular amphetamine should always be the chemical of choice.


----------



## f13nd

Ritalin gives me little to no euphoria in every ROA aside from IV and smoking which I havent tried.

Certainly leaves me with a rapid heartrate, anxiety, irritability, jitters, and a horrid mood draining crash.
Snorting it is horrific with these side effects, orally, it just kinda sucks but is less harsh. 

Adderall is alot smoother and calmer, much less twitching and jittery feeling, lasts much longer and despite how much I've used I've NEVER had a crash as badly as I did from ritalin.
The only thing I about adderall that i've never gotten from ritalin was amphetamine psychosis from being on it and awake for days.  With ritalin I guess you'd get Methylphenidate psychosis, but I'd imagine my heart exploding and being to shaky to keep taking more before it ever got to that point


----------



## disasterpiecex

Ritalin=Methylphenadate
Adderal=Amphetamine

Ritalin is similar to adderal in the sense that they trigger the same things in ur brain but Adderal is literally speed while Ritalin is just a substitute for speed.
The best way to say this is, if you do Adderal you will be zooted; Addy is amphetamine salts, Ritalin is like diluted adderal.

I would buy the Rit if I were u but don't expect it to be the same as addy. If u crush the rit and snort It you might get something similar to taking adderal oraly. But remember, snorting increases ur tolerance and u need more rit to get similar effects of adderal.


----------



## jackie jones

adderall is more potent as a speed, but ritalin has more use as a euphoric.


----------



## mellowfellow420

ive tried vyvanse and focalin and adderall and the focalin geeks you out more than adderall...adderall is more pleasent but the stuff similar to ritalin is more intense in a kinda non euphoric kinda way...
all in all i would much rather have benzos or opiates but thats just me


----------



## Qoric

Adderall is much much more useful as a ADD medication and a stimulant. I OD on it once but only after large amounts and never once had a panic attack.. I'm not on ritalin cause of the OD and i must say not only is it less effective but it gives me panic attacks even at perscribed doses so if you don't wanna be checking your pulse every five seconds(like i am now) go for the adderall.. If you only have ritalin however like i do then snort it up..unlike adderall which is a mix of D-amphetamines and I-amphetamines.. D-amphetamines are readily water soluble an mostly blocks the uptake of a adrenaline metabolite and dopamine while minorly influencing serotonin uptake it's also what dexdrine is made of so it gives a much more pleasurable high while I-amphetamines aren't soluble in water and bind more with serotonin then the other two making it more of a serious study effects then a "high" it also is apealing to XL formulation because of its slow absorbtion. This makes adderall much less worthwhile to snort since only 2/3 of the dose will actually be absorbed while almost 100% is absorbed when snorting the very water soluble methlyphenidate.


----------



## IntergalacticMagic

Ritalin is like 3-6 hours
Adderal is like 6-12 hours

I think you take more Ritalin per mg than Adderal but that really doesn't matter.


----------



## D's

I was thinking this to, I'm perscribed 60x 10mg ritalin pills. I normally snort them. I really notice a light eurphoia. I really dont reccommend you doing this alot. I've noticed that I like eurphoias a little to much, and with most drugs I abuse the hell out of. I found out Ritalin has a ceiling effect, which sucked because I was snorting 100mg's and getting the same effect as if I were doing 20mgs, and so on. I've been on them all, I'm in school right now and I found that ritalin is much better for wanting to stay focused and learn, while adderal helped for staying up and makeing it easyer to study notes. I've tried them both ways. Adderal makes me feel really nervous and jumpy. and I have a hard time wanting to eat, while methylphendate helps with my hunger and I can eat on and on. IMO I think Ritalin/concerta is better for school/work.

I just wanted to add "Straterra" or how ever you spell DOES help with ADD, funny its not a stimmy like adderal/ritalin. and if you take to much it makes you feel sick, with my addiction its the only drug i've taked for ADD that I diddnt abuse. funny shit


----------



## TehBandit

ritalin is okay when you cant get adderal... but marijuana is the greatest gift god gave to us...


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Wow, this is an old thread. I was posting under my original, forgotten password/e-mail, screen name.

I hate Methylphenidate but if you enjoy stimulants and can't obtain Adderall or Dexedrine (another D-amphetamine drug without the mixed salts) than go ahead and give it a try, can't hurt. Orally, Adderall lasts roughly 4-6 hours and 8-12 hours extended release. Ritalin is very short acting when taken orally; 3.5 hours at maximum. Ritalin does produce a more potent rush when snorted in my opinion but lasts only 20 minutes or so and has a really awful crash. I find Adderall more useful when taken orally at high doses than snorted.


----------



## augustimagination

I am willing to bet all that I have that most of the people commenting on snorting Ritalin are drug reps for Adderall spreading skewed propaganda.  It's a huge pharmaceutical business and highly competitive!  Amphetamine is addictive - I  believe much more so than Ritalin (methylphenidate). 

First, a google search for "Ritalin vs. Adderall" has this forum in the top three hits.  Second, a similar search on Adderall does not produce any information on snorting it.  Although try snorting Ritalin!  It would burn and the result would be rather lame, it's too hard of a pill to snort in terms of its properties.  Adderall, I would expect, would produce a much greater high through quick absorption simply because amphetamines produce great euphoria at high or rapid doses! That's why most doctors, the ones who don't get reimbursed by drug reps (the select few), worry foremost about Adderall's abuse potential more than Ritalin. They are worried that people will snort Adderall, not Ritalin.  This is all other things being equal, if both Ritalin and Adderall are in pill (3-4 hour) form and not extended release.

Don't believe everything we read online!


----------



## pofacedhoe

snorting ritalin produce in me a more mellow high with a  really nice rush, i prefer it to amphetamines big time. it feels so mellow and happy while amphetamines feel excited and aggressive to me. i have been addicted to speed and ritalin at times and i love ritalin but speed is just boring and too harsh on the mind and body (speed causes the most psychosis for me). i find the ritalin is over when i want to sleep while speed goes on...


----------



## OntarioGuy

wow...super old thread....and I just wanna know,why do people think they get a rush when snorting drugs???You only get a rush when you IV drugs(which should never be done with Ritalin)Because by my standards a rush is when you IV drugs,and get a flash of the full effects within 30 seconds,not when you snort a drug,waiting 5 minutes for it to kick in,then a gradual 10 minute come up...yeah what a rush....


----------



## Dankycodone

Ritalin is shitty fuck that I will take adderall but I prefer dexedrine or vynase.


----------



## schweiss

It seems like nearly everyone is searching for a different high yet settling for Adderall or Ritalin. I have an idea, why don't you just buy coke or whatever it is your seeking and leave the Adderall or Ritalin for people who actually suffer from ADD? It's pretty lame to hear your sorry attempts to get euphoric, etc. from these prescription drugs vs. buying the drug/high you really want. When these drugs are prescribed to the patients who actual suffer ADD, they don't produce a euphoric speed like effect; rather the ability to focus, prioritize, and organize our lives in a normal way.


----------



## pr0d1gy

Actually in most people they would produce some euphoria if not used constantly. I def am prescribed vyvanse correctly and it does give me a boost to mood even after about a year


----------



## Kaelfi

I was on Ritalin for years (diagnosed ADHD as a kid - parents refused to medicate me, ex-wife was taking her masters in psych and finally got me on meds - really calmed me down at first) then Dexadrine. I became badly addicted to the Ritalin. Dexadrine was a lot better, much smoother and greatly helped my ability to focus.

I was told that Ritalin works more on the brain and cognitive functions and Dex more on the whole CNS (this by a psychopharmacologist). What really got me about the Ritalin was how strong the cravings were when I quit - that and the paranoia when I had been on it for a few days. Not fun stuff at all!


----------



## punkftl

European_guy said:


> Ive been using adderall a few times (i dont have ADHD or anything, just to have fun without alcohol at private parties). I realy liked the social effects the drug gave me, will I feel basicly the same thing if I use Ritalin? Cos i cant find any adderall, only a bunch of people selling ritalin.
> 
> Some say adderall is more menthal, while ritalin is more like ephedra. Any thoughts?
> 
> More speed to the children !!!! (so people like me can buy it)



i have never tried ritalin, but some like it..now it only blocks the reuptake of dopamine. unlike adderall which not only blocks the reuptake or norepinephrine, dopamine and very small serotonin, releases more of these neurotransmitters from the presynaptic neuron 
 acts like MAOI'S  by inhibiting the activity of monoamine oxidase, thus preventing the breakdown of monoamine neurotransmitters and thereby increasing their availability

so you would get a better high or buzz from adderall.
now...if you can get some dexedrine, that is way better..Dextroamphetamine is the dextrorotary or "Right-handed" stereoisomer of the amphetamine molecule. while adderall is  a combination of dextroamphetamine and racemic DL-amphetamine salts.

and dextroamphetamine affects dopamine a LOT more


----------



## PinK~cloud

i totally agree with some posters.  leave these medications for people who actually have ADD/ADHD.  all the abusers are doing is making it harder for people like myself to get adequate help for school, work, and life.


----------



## leiphos

Adderall is far superior to Ritalin, in my opinion. Adderall is a cocktail of amphetamine salts, including the glorious dextroamphetamine, whereas Ritalin is just simple methylphenidate. If you were comparing Adderall to Focalin (dexmethylphenidate), I would have a different answer - Focalin is much more euphoric (though bears a less powerful "punch" and comes with a worse crash...). But straight Ritalin (and it's XR cousin Concerta) simply do not compare to Adderall. The latter is my choice, hands down.


----------



## RiTaLiN_FIEND

Ritalin is the best i got three more days man, then i get an entire script of ritalin 30s i cant wait for those to be up my nose lawl


----------



## ResidentJunglist

ritalin produces such a dirty high.


----------



## tony serro

adderall is speed and snorting 20 mg of methylphenidate (ritalin) creates a longer, stronger high than cocaine with a much more pronounced comedown if ur gonna take the ritalin dont snort it or the comedowns hell


----------



## MistaJeff

^^ I wouldn't say that ritalin has a stronger or even similar high than cocaine. Cocaine involves large amounts of euphoria and is actually very enjoyable. Amphetamine also when used properly can be very enjoyable. Ritalin on the other hand (I have a lot of experience with ritalin, adderall, and cocaine) produces a mediocre high at best and I find it hard to enjoy it. I've found that if I eat 10mgs of ritalin I'll feel a positive mood lift but anything over that is just a racing heart rate, sweat, and dysphoria.


----------



## jddzd1

*ritalin vs. white*

well im new to the ritalin scene...ok not new, I did take it as a kid for ADD. However it seems as Ive morphed into an adult (and not been taking it for at least 12 years) it has a different effect. I got into white (coke) as a once or twice a month thing recently..and kept it once or twice a month (im a muscian, so about as often as i jam with my buddies is about as often as i do it)..my kid takes ritalin (oh yes same problems as mom) and i hadnt bothered to mess with it (or even thought of it) until i was doing white one night and was out..(oh no!) So i reluctantly crushed some of the ritalin (about 10 mgs i think) and wow, a total difference from white, much much clearer, without the muscle aches and paranoia and such. More of a mental internal type of high, but overall better than white. Wouldnt do it before work or anything or anymore than here and there, but deff fun stuff) Its good if you want to actually be able to think and get some ideas out. I did read that you will be up 12-15hrs with it, but  i beg to differ, can sleep a couple few hours after, specially with some drinks and green. Enjoy!


----------



## rekuverygurl

Hey All... Here's a site you can all learn from....Got loads of info bout the drug world and it's effects. Check it out.  www.na.org          Pre-knowledge goes along way...Enjoy


----------



## goodmum

*R U F'n serious*

first of all..... i am a mum and trust me neither of these are a fucking joke... if any of you really care about yours or you childs health, don't do either... losers are the worst judge of caracter... GET IT STRAIGHT... if any one really needs these types of drugs to live their life... have a fucking good look at yourself, really as i said... LOSERS TAKE DRUGS FROM CHILDREN THAT REALLY NEED THEM .. just to get a buzz 4 the night and the worst thing is that people you are getting them from are trying to get a quick buck at their childs expense... LOSERS, LOSERS, LOSERS Can i stress it any more... if anyone would like to take me up on this... be my fucking guest you loser!!!!!



European_guy said:


> Ive been using adderall a few times (i dont have ADHD or anything, just to have fun without alcohol at private parties). I realy liked the social effects the drug gave me, will I feel basicly the same thing if I use Ritalin? Cos i cant find any adderall, only a bunch of people selling ritalin.
> 
> Some say adderall is more menthal, while ritalin is more like ephedra. Any thoughts?
> 
> More speed to the children !!!! (so people like me can buy it)


----------



## woamotive

I agree that ritalin (snorted) gives an intense and near immediate rush. It's, for me, more mental than physical. My mind races, but is capable of (immense) focus. I feel full of energy and I'm pretty sure I could do a bike-a-thon. 
Next week I'll try adderall and see how I feel about that in comparison.


----------



## ThePersonFromThere

goodmum said:


> first of all..... i am a mum and trust me neither of these are a fucking joke... if any of you really care about yours or you childs health, don't do either... losers are the worst judge of caracter... GET IT STRAIGHT... if any one really needs these types of drugs to live their life... have a fucking good look at yourself, really as i said... LOSERS TAKE DRUGS FROM CHILDREN THAT REALLY NEED THEM .. just to get a buzz 4 the night and the worst thing is that people you are getting them from are trying to get a quick buck at their childs expense... LOSERS, LOSERS, LOSERS Can i stress it any more... if anyone would like to take me up on this... be my fucking guest you loser!!!!!



When I was 12 i got a script to ritalin just as my dad was getting out of prison. He was a drug addict, which in turn made me despise all drugs (until 2 years later when i asked what weed was like and he rolled me a joint to find out for myself). He saw the bottle and asked me what they were. I told him, and he asked for some. He snorted them in the bathroom and said it's just like coke. So since i didn't take them, he proposed a 50/50 deal of him selling them. Man i made a shitload of money. But it is sad looking back. At least he died free from drugs. He was sober a full year before he died. Sorry for rambling I'm on ritalin right now, which imo is way better than adderol.


----------



## tightend

ritalin feels like really shitty coke but still good, i havent had adderall in a while when i wasnt drunk so im not sure how they compare


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

As everyone know, to me adds feel a lot better than rits when you drink, or take benzos with them.


----------



## Korn3x

^^
dam psychelic jay you're getting ur post count up quick!

i looked at the main page and for the recent poster for each thread it had your name for all of them lol.


----------



## Supreme

Adderall I like better sayin a 20mg pill you have(dextroamphetamine sulfate5mg-dextroamphetamine saccharate5"mg-----amphetamine sulfate 5mg and amphetamine aspartate 5mg to equal an amphetamine base of 12.6 amphetamine base.And to me its better then Methylphenidate


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

It all depends on the person, right?
I get really bad headaches from rit.


----------



## Hugs & Drugs

dextroamphetamine over either


i actually haven't tried adderall though haha
they dont sell it in Australia

on a slightly unrelated topic
if i was on a script for ritalin/dexedrine

would it be hardwork getting a script for benzo's?
valium or xanax preferably..
im not the downer type, but they would be wonderfully helpful to get some shut eye after a bender


(bearing in mind i hail from Australia, and its quite possibly more difficult to get scripts here than in the U.S)


----------



## instantkarma1997

for me the high from adderall is better but i'm way more productive on ritalin....i can't focus at all on addies but i don't think this is the case for most people


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Ritalin is Adderall's little straight edge bother, trying to be Cocaine, but he can't.

Ritalin: "I like to make people tweak with little euphoria."
Adderall: "Ritalin, you are a little bitch!"
Cocaine: "Fuck all of y'all, I'm dancing!"
Ritalin: "Screw you Cocaine, I bet you my comedown is worse than you in freebase form!"
Adderall: "I'm the most euphoric in the pack, bitches!"

No applause necessary, all shows are free.


----------



## Korn3x

^^
the first time i did adderall it had cocaine-like euphoria, but not anymore. coke tops all now.


----------



## unsettled

Pure dextroamphetamine (dexedrine) is my favorite for recreational purposes, or if you really need to stay up. Lately I've actually been using 10mgs of Ritalin at a time mainly just to stay on task for work and I really enjoy the way it makes me focus with a mild mood uplift without being too recreational to be distracting. Plus in small doses I don't experience any comedown and it doesn't hurt my appetite. I really love them both, but for daily use I'd choose Ritalin, mainly cause I'm less likely to abuse it and it's very effective.


----------



## motiv311

ThePersonFromThere said:


> When I was 12 i got a script to ritalin just as my dad was getting out of prison. He was a drug addict, which in turn made me despise all drugs (until 2 years later when i asked what weed was like and he rolled me a joint to find out for myself). He saw the bottle and asked me what they were. I told him, and he asked for some. He snorted them in the bathroom and said it's just like coke. So since i didn't take them, he proposed a 50/50 deal of him selling them. Man i made a shitload of money. But it is sad looking back. At least he died free from drugs. He was sober a full year before he died. Sorry for rambling I'm on ritalin right now, which imo is way better than adderol.




 when I was a kid my dad ( a self described insomiac) would describe the feeling of his favorite (israeli) "sleeping pills" *quaaludes I now believe. I was maybe ten years old.

   At eleven I was diagnosed with "ADHD" and put on 10mg adderall .... I would hardly take it cause it made me cry and panic. ... A couple years into High school I started trying the adderall bottles---- at least 20 full bottles were gone...

    Once I realized my dad had been taking the adderall for years. things from my past made more sense. My dad became an overall more succesful man during those 4-5 years of adderal usage.  Before he married my mom, he'd never had a beer, never taken one puff of a joint or cigarette. After high school my father and I became way closer... We would drive halfway cross country without stopping; popping 20mg adderalls like skittles.. . We opened up to each other and to this day we are true best friends.

   Two weeks ago he suffered a massive heart attack at 55; he barely made it. Those times were amazing, we shared with adderalll; but if he would have passed away- I probably would have blamed myself the rest of my life.


----------



## Depressicaa

motiv311 said:


> when I was a kid my dad ( a self described insomiac) would describe the feeling of his favorite (israeli) "sleeping pills" *quaaludes I now believe. I was maybe ten years old.
> 
> At eleven I was diagnosed with "ADHD" and put on 10mg adderall .... I would hardly take it cause it made me cry and panic. ... A couple years into High school I started trying the adderall bottles---- at least 20 full bottles were gone...
> 
> Once I realized my dad had been taking the adderall for years. things from my past made more sense. My dad became an overall more succesful man during those 4-5 years of adderal usage.  Before he married my mom, he'd never had a beer, never taken one puff of a joint or cigarette. After high school my father and I became way closer... We would drive halfway cross country without stopping; popping 20mg adderalls like skittles.. . We opened up to each other and to this day we are true best friends.
> 
> Two weeks ago he suffered a massive heart attack at 55; he barely made it. Those times were amazing, we shared with adderalll; but if he would have passed away- I probably would have blamed myself the rest of my life.



That story was amazingly touching, thanks for sharing. *tear* I've been trying to get my father to get medicated for ADD since he always has a problem with sleeping too much and screwing around (has ADD, doesn't believe in it), but he doesn't. I hope to have a story like yours very soon.


----------



## Interdrummer

ritalin is much more smooth than cocaine, what is good in my opinion. But it cant compares with good coke. I never did adderal cause I live in Brazil, and here only have ritalin.


----------



## ABCDFG I Ate The E

ritalin tops any prescribed speeder for me.

well specificly.. focalin


----------



## BlackAdder1

Hessel said:


> I cant believe you guys!  Ritalin doesn't even compare to adderall.  Adderall is a real amphetamine salt, ritalin is like coffee or something.  At least imo.



I can't agree more. Adderall is an amphetamine salt. Except for maybe Desoxn, Adderall is hard to beat.

i hate diet drugs but the best out there is listed as a biphetamine. it's called Didrex. the best diet pill around. I recommend tis 30mg (disp 90)

imho


----------



## LactatingWalrus

The "high" is pretty much the same, but i perfer adderalll.


----------



## Sprout

I've never tried adderall (Damned UK laws) but I used to be a pretty heavy ritalin user; people have said the crash from snorting is worse? Wtf? It's equally as mood draining and horrible as orally but lasts less than half the time - orally I'll have no chance of getting to sleep if I dose after 5pm (usually at least 90mg) but if I did the same intra-nasally the high is much more enjoyable, more rushy, less side effects and I can actually sleep at around 3 or 4 am. Overall = methylphenidate is basically like dirty coke; fun, enjoyable, while it lasts but with a crash that stops you going back as frequently as most


----------



## motiv311

Depressicaa said:


> That story was amazingly touching, thanks for sharing. *tear* I've been trying to get my father to get medicated for ADD since he always has a problem with sleeping too much and screwing around (has ADD, doesn't believe in it), but he doesn't. I hope to have a story like yours very soon.



^at first I thought you were kidding; because of the heart attack bit; but the doctors actually said that the adderall would have had nothing to do with it. Simply had cloggged arteries .

 For the first couple years, adderall does really work miracles. But eventually it catches up with you for sure.


----------



## TheFDA

Personally, I really like chopping up a bunch of Ritalin pills & snorting them. I've heard many people compare the effects of snorting Ritalin to "Cocaine-lite", which I think is a pretty good comparison. 
Most people without question like Adderall more, but if you're just using ADHD pills every once in a while at parties & stuff Ritalin should definitely be a sufficient replacement for Adderall for you.


----------



## Sprout

Psychedelic Jay said:


> Ritalin is Adderall's little straight edge bother, trying to be Cocaine, but he can't.
> 
> Ritalin: "I like to make people tweak with little euphoria."
> Adderall: "Ritalin, you are a little bitch!"
> Cocaine: "Fuck all of y'all, I'm dancing!"
> Ritalin: "Screw you Cocaine, I bet you my comedown is worse than you in freebase form!"
> Adderall: "I'm the most euphoric in the pack, bitches!"
> 
> No applause necessary, all shows are free.



I've never done crack but surely the comedown from Ritalin can't be as bad?


----------



## SamP

PinK~cloud said:


> i totally agree with some posters.  leave these medications for people who actually have ADD/ADHD.  all the abusers are doing is making it harder for people like myself to get adequate help for school, work, and life.



You should first try to convince drunk drivers not to drive, paedophiles not to abuse children, subscribers to religion to recant, children to "just grow up", etc.  

Once you have succeeded in all of the above, please then return to rant against substance abuse. 

Because whilst you're attempting to change the nature of humanity armed only with your 'opinion' [hey, good luck with that!]...it is an individual's inalienable right to do whatever the f he or she wishes to do, so long as exercising their individual liberty does not negatively impact upon others. 

The fact that you think substance 'abuse' and denial of medical assistance to the needy are justifiably correlated, only proves that you are an imbecile. If the government introduced blanket Prohibition on automobiles tomorrow because some people cannot drive responsibly - that would be a more valid argument than the one used to Prohibit or restrict access to medication. 

I'm quite sure you're not bright enough to work out *why* banning automobiles would be a more 'valid' Prohibition, but I'll let you see if you can solve that 'puzzle'. 



Hugs & Drugs said:


> on a slightly unrelated topic
> if i was on a script for ritalin/dexedrine
> 
> would it be hardwork getting a script for benzo's?
> valium or xanax preferably..
> 
> (bearing in mind i hail from Australia...)



Diazepam is fairly easy to acquire in Australia. Alprazolam is much trickier. I'm sure whomever is giving you your Rit/Dex scripts will get / give you a Valium script. But to get Xanax, you're going to need to find either:
a) an incompetent psychiatrist  
b) an immoral psychiatrist
c) an empathetic psychiatrist 

c) is easiest - obviously. Convince them you are dependant on Alprazolam [my friend explained he'd been living in Philippines for a year and his docs had been casually writing him Xanax scripts as if they were multivitamins and he'd just arrived home and was starting to freak the f out] and I _think _they're obligated to give you a script as you can die from benzo withdrawal. 

The bit about dying from benzo withdrawals is one reason why you shouldn't really be flippant about benzos in general. But Xanax in particular is shit my friend rarely fucks with [after taking them every day for a couple of years, during which time he was probably the leading unpaid / unauthorised marketing salesman for Sun Pharmaceuticals]. He said it's simply too good to screw around with or waste [in the sense you build up resistance incredibly fast]. 

He was shipping his mates parcels of benzo joy for years from o/s - but Customs have completely cracked down on it. His last dozen or so shipments were delivered. Opened. And emptied. 



SproutOnSmack said:


> I've never done crack but surely the comedown from Ritalin can't be as bad?



Discussing comedown intensity is akin to arguing the length of a piece of hypothetical string. A friend of mine hasn't had a comedown in 4-5 years after suffering the worst comedowns probably possible [that don't result in the obvious].

----------

Back on topic, I have pretty bad ADHD and whilst Desoxyn is basically god for treating it, Strattera [non-stimulant] definitely helps. Stimulants [caffeine even] make me jittery. I've tried Ritalin and Concerta and hated them both. Haven't yet tried Adderall but am assured that it's somehow superior [even though it's also a stimulant, obviously]. 

I say this because I searched for this thread and decided to register for Bluelight after boredom overpowered my reservations to snorting the unused Ritalin my doc insists on prescribing me. 

I'm 40 min and 2 x 10mg Ritalin in... I have a mild headache. I don't really feel _any_ clarity - at least, not compared to Desoxyn []. I feel very close to zero euphoria whatsoever. I note that I am rambling, however...so I guess it's 'working'. 

But doing lines of Ritalin seems like a pretty colossal Fail from where I'm sitting.


----------



## TearItDown

I've done ritalin and adderall both in the past to get some work done. Ritalin was terrible for my needs, I ended up smoking a blunt, playing COD and surfing the internet in the span of time I wanted to get work done in. Whenever I took adderall or vyvanse I got my work done. Adderall made me feel like shit, though. Vyvanse was great. Got my work done and didn't feel like shit. Only felt bad when I wanted to eat but wasn't hungry (I love eating lol).


----------



## puckboy

I've had plenty of IR Ritalin and straight IR D-amphetamine (don't get Adderall in Australia) all through various ROA.

I find Ritalin to make me feel too jittery and often anxious while D-amp provides smooth mental effects.

Dexamphetamine is much better therapeutically and recreationally IMO.


----------



## Depressicaa

My friend prefer Ritalin LA since his doctor prescribed it to him. He used Dexedrine and Adderall before when he wanted to work or whatever, but he likes it better since he doesn't get headaches and still feels hungry. I believe its the effect of having a low dosage, who knows though?


----------



## BlackAdder1

K'dOUTinAZ said:


> Ritalin is methylphenidare, a backbone to amphetamines, which include methylamphetamine, dextroamphetamine, and (d)(l)amphetamine. Adderall is (d)(l)ampehtamine, a psychostimulant that is superior to methylphenidate. IMO, Adderall is my fa



Could not be said better. Thanks for the share. 

-BlackAdderall
My skin is just painted white!!!!!


----------



## Psychonauticunt

I haven't had Adderall, the preparation, but I have had racemic amphetamine (levo- and dextroamphetamine, same shit as Adderall) and that shit is better than Ritalin by a country mile. Overall I prefer Dexedrine, pure dexamp, and even then I still think speed is a pretty boring drug for most things and will very rarely do it.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

K'dOUTinAZ said:


> Ritalin is methylphenidare, a backbone to amphetamines, which include methylamphetamine, dextroamphetamine, and (d)(l)amphetamine. Adderall is (d)(l)ampehtamine, a psychostimulant that is superior to methylphenidate. IMO, Adderall is my fa



Wait, who is that...is that me? Little did I know I'd wind up in jail...


----------



## DexterMeth

nmplbi02 said:


> I snorted 40mg of methylphenidate (Ritalin) last night and found it to give me clarity in thought, a noticable euphoria and a surplus of energy. I would say it was similar to snorting one of the Adderall XR 30mg, though I much prefer Adderall as the high seems a little more euphoric and "focused". What I mean by focused is, I found that while on Ritalin I was attentive to people's voices when they talked but I would just stare off into space or look all over the place. On Adderall (or cocaine) I find that I will make direct eye contact when I talk to people.
> 
> Like everyone else has said, If you get your hands on some methylphenidate, try it out. You won't be dissappointed...as long as you're not expecting it to be exactly like Adderall.



Actually ritalin is nearly chemically on the molecular similar to cocaine.  Give me a few minutes to post some links to the facts.  I can't let this falsehood of a post sit here on a site like this for any longer....

EDIT - 
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/methcomp.htm
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/methcoke.htm
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/726392
http://www.cocaine.org/misc/methylphenidate.html
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=61853
http://newideas.net/adhd/study-comparing-methylphenidate-ritalin-cocaine-brain

My point being is that you guys are compairing apples to oranges.  Kd-out knows A LOT, but he's wrong about MP being the backbone of the amp family.  It's not an amp at all. It's not even an "amine" chemical.


----------



## motiv311

^welcome to bluelight; home of the drug nerds


----------



## retard

Ritalin ---> For getting shit done
Dexedrine ---> Euphoria, recreational


----------



## Keif' Richards

Adderall is better for most situations. It takes a little while to develop a taste for these things though. When I first started experimenting with prescription stimulants it seemed like anything would get me totally jacked be it adderall, concerta, or straight ritalin. Pretty soon though I wouldn't touch ritalin with a ten foot pole, and now I don't even like taking regular adderall because I discovered a good hook for dexedrine pills.

Ritalin goes up the nose a hell of a lot better than adderall does. Some have likened it to coke, but I feel that is an exaggeration. With a couple brews though hanging out with friends and shit like that, a little bit of ritalin can definitely enhance your buzz


----------



## spaetz

imo, it really depends on what your looking for. if you want a more-clean like mental state, with euphoria, i would go with ritalin. If your looking to stay up all night to study for an exam or write a paper, i would go with adderall. from my experience, i always smoekd a lot of weed or took benzos for the comedown


----------



## LivingOnValium

Where i live Adderal is not available but dexedrine is. I'm prescribed 72mg Concerta and 20mg Ritalin every day.

I would do almost anything to get on Dexedrine/Adderal.

I don't think methylphenidate is that great (unless IVed).


----------



## PainGame

Ritalin has twice triggered a heart arrythmia when I took alot.

Amphetamines or Methamphetamines have NEVER caused me a health problem.  

There is something strange about the Ritalin chemical structure - I do not take any of these medicines for years but Adderall is FAR superior to Ritalin.

YMMV


----------



## spaetz

im prescribed 72mg of concerta too, and it has little to no recreational vaule (i have broken the pill and done all that shit to), but it doesnt compare to snorting the IR's


----------



## letsgobro

*first time user*

im about to try ritalin for the first time im a bodybuilder 125kg used coke for years its a bit dry at the moment so was gonna try snorting ritalin how should i snort at once and how much in total all night


----------



## letsgobro

*first time user*

im a 127kg body builder used coke for years was gonna use ritalin how much do i snort at once and how much over the night ??????????


----------



## spaetz

a lot


----------



## unsettled

I've been using Adderall, Dexedrine, and Ritalin all in IR forms and XR forms for years and I definitely prefer Dexedrine and Aderall.

However I have a script for Ritalin and I think Ritalin is a hell of a lot better than nothing, it does what I need it to do, it gets me going when I wake up and I'm able to concentrate and do what I need to do. Before I was prescribed Ritalin I had a very hard time with all the more mundane details of life unless I had one of the drugs mentioned above.

I'll probably eventually try and get on Adderall or Dexedrine but when my psych offered me a Ritalin script I took it and I'm glad I did, it has helped me maintain a balance and consistency in my work life that I was never able to achieve before.

So yeah, Adderall and Dexedrine are better but if you need these drugs and Ritalin is available take it, it's not recreational but it works, at least for me.


----------



## motiv311

^ bump 

Ive been on dexedrine or adderall since I was eleven. 

   The past year i "re-tried" ritalin .. and actually ; as far as focusing and ADD go. It works way better for me. But no euphoric effect such as Adderall has. Just a sort of "comfortable to focus on this textbook" mood. 


I've also tried the "newer" ritalin's ... like focalin.. or the patches (which i chewed) and those are even better than regular ritalin by leaps.


----------



## StaySedated

imo the stimulant "fun chain" goes: methylphenidate<cocaine<amphetamines

dopamine reuptake inhibitors like methylphenidate & cocaine don't have the "speedy" euphoria and feelings that dopamine releasing agents(amphetamines) have.

**but*: some methylphenidate & a strong opiate(oxycodone,
oxymorphine, morphine, heroin) snorted is quite euphoric. but you have to use less MPH than the opiate, but when done right it has a nice speedball effect.


----------



## B25Bulas

*Ritalin and Adderall matchups*



TheFDA said:


> Personally, I really like chopping up a bunch of Ritalin pills & snorting them. I've heard many people compare the effects of snorting Ritalin to "Cocaine-lite", which I think is a pretty good comparison.
> Most people without question like Adderall more, but if you're just using ADHD pills every once in a while at parties & stuff Ritalin should definitely be a sufficient replacement for Adderall for you.



  I tend to agree. After suffering over 20yrs as a sucessful (though I don't know why)lawyer, I was told by my state Supreme Court that it was anulling my license because they thought I had a psychological problem or impairment. They did say that if a psychiatrist gave me an eval and ok'd me for work, I could be reinstated.
   So, even though I agreed with the "High" Court that even  I though I'd had a major mental impairment (ADD, depression & anxiety) since childhood. Its just that I'd learned to adapt somewhat (by consuming the most of the US's allotment of Reverend Jim Beam. (No, more. I quit 5yrs ago. But that's when all those childhood problems came back with a vengence:
 Because I couldn't concentrate, I became so bored at a high power paying job that I left. Afterwards, I found that I couldn't show up on time or even handle a "9-5" routine, that I knew the bosses work better than they did, had horrible attention to detail, procrastinated on the most important projects, couldn't hang out to my wife or later any girlfriend for more than a few months, spent recklessly, wrecked cars, etc. and on and on until I was living in a homeless shelter.   People think ADD is just a kid's disease. And, I agree, that's when it all started for me but the Supreme Court made it clear that I could never work again without a satisfactory psych eval.
  I decided to get the eval. After 6hrs. of testing and even more of interviews, the psychiatrist said he would not release me for at least one year following aggressive treatment for "extreme" ADD, anxiety and depression. We started with the "Strattera", then different strenths of Ritalin up to the max allowable a day. In the past week, I convinced my doc to switch to Adderall.
  So I can end this "tome", I agree with one poster, what is very nice (but deceptive) about the stronger Ritalin is that you crush that stuff up, snort it and _IT_ does smell and act very much like cocaine. I hadn't expected that at all and was happily surprised. So take that for what its worth.
  But my goal wasn't to recreationally use, I'd done that for many years before. So, I moved up to the Aderrall and, man..., do I like that! Though it doesn't break up and smell like coke, it seems so much "cleaner" and I don't get jittery or the headaches. (Some of my clients broke aderralls up and snorted, but the dosage I tried that on seemed so "sweet" and "orangy" that I didn't try that anymore. But to each his own. If you're going to take any of this stuff for a long time, my humble recommendation is the Adderall. Its cleaner, clearer, stronger (I believe, for me at least), more focused and, unlike for me with Ritalin, doesn't just get you concentrating on mundane stuff you'd never do without the Rx, but helps you concentrate with energy on things that really need to be done in your life.


----------



## datSTIMfreak

fuck ritalin
idl MPH


----------



## Arrow

I took 40mg of Ritalin orally and didn't feel much of anything. I snorted 40mg of Ritalin and I feel freaking fantastic. 

Adderall, however, is still better.


----------



## pelachsia

I was told Adderall was twice as stong,  so I was given 10 mg.  It did absolutely nothing for me.  But Ritilin 20 mg is fantastic.  Don't understand way I am in the minority... everybody likes Adderall better.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

You're not the minority, a lot of people like Ritalin (methylphenidate) over Adderall (mixed amphetamine salts).

This is an old thread so I'm going to close it, please PM me if you have any questions.


----------

